# Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual  Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014



## bikeman76 (Jul 2, 2014)

Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held Sunday August 17th 2014 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts,IL 60004.
From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM. Setup 7:00 to 9:00.
This show is well attended and some of the finest show bikes around will be on display ! Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.

$20 for swap space.  *Only $15 Again this year for Cabe members !*Just give us your screen name and ask for your discount.

$5 for Bike Corral. Leave your bike for sale in the corral with a sign on it. Include price, features and your cell number. Then you can leave and enjoy the show.

$5 for Show entry.  Trophies and ribbons awarded.
Bring your favorite Classic Bike and share it with everyone !

Food, restrooms, music and lots of fun for all !

For correct directions Mapquest 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL 60004
Any questions call 847-398-1650 and ask for Joe or Email bikeman76@msn.com.

Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 2, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

I'm  planning on being there!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 15, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

Lets talk it up Cabers!
The more the merrier!
How about making this a Sticky?


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 24, 2014)

I will be there selling.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 25, 2014)

*good meet I will be there*

Not sure if I am setting up but this is a "jeffro" cant miss it meet!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm hoping to come!!!!


----------



## petritl (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds like a good place to take some of the 31 bikes I'm picking up this weekend


----------



## MOTOmike (Jul 27, 2014)

I plan on being there.  I will bring my original paint, 1930? Mead Crusader to see if there are any interested parties to buy.  
See you at the bike corral.

Mike


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2014)

*I'll be there*

Bringing some pre-war stuff to thin the heard.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 1, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

Administrator,
we need to make this a sticky!
We are two weeks away!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 2, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

You don't want to miss this!
Many sellers, buyers and good looking bikes will be on display!
Last year was great for all!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 8, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

BUMP UP!
You don't want to miss this!
Many sellers, buyers and good looking bikes will be on display!
Last year was great for all!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 10, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

Just got the word, Al Blum will be there.
A week from today on Sunday.
Also Jim Owens, the Ingo man.
And Red Davis, the Unicyle man.
Great meet and show, don't miss it.


----------



## Pauliscruising (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll be looking for a 40/41 Schwinn DX frame and fork and a prewar cycletruck frame and fork.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 12, 2014)

*$5500*

Good show. ..


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Memory Lane*

Memory Lane is planning to attend.

 If there is anything you need from them give them a call and save the shipping costs !


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2014)

*Memory Lane*

Wow!


----------



## chitown (Aug 14, 2014)

Setting up piles of aluminum, steel, rubber, grease, oil & rust for transport. Tomorrow the piles will be further sorted into bins or layered loose, heaviest on the bottom, tires used as padding.

Bringing some t-shirts with some new designs to sell also. Stop by and get the cabe reverse discount (premium).


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2014)

*The meet goes on rain or shine*

The meet goes on rain or shine!
Yes, it is Sunday!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 16, 2014)

*Arlington Hts, IL 10th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 17th 2014*

Just in case you have not noticed this is the last post 
for Sunday's chicago area bicycle swap meet and show!


----------



## rlhender (Aug 16, 2014)

I will be pulling out around 5:30am


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks to all the Cabers who came out to make our 10th annual show and swap a great success ! We had swappers from Illinois, Wisconsin, Indiana, Iowa and even 2 Cyclone Coasters from California. It was great to meet you Bob and Frank ! 
The show bikes were fantastic again this year and everyone had a great time.
If anyone has photos please post them. I will have some posted soon.
Joe


----------



## Gsbecker (Aug 18, 2014)

*Arlington Heights Bike Show*

Being a Newby, I really enjoyed my first time at a show like this. Great fun, Great bikes!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 18, 2014)

It looked like there were some nice machines there!

Out of curiosity, how much $$ was that black " cross frame " cushion tire safety? 

Or was it there just for display?


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 18, 2014)

The 1880's Cross Frame bike was not for sale but similar one except with fenders, grips, tires and complete front brake sold at Copake in 2009 for $3400.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 18, 2014)

bikeman76 said:


> and even 2 Cyclone Coasters from California. It was great to meet you Bob and Frank !



It's been said when Memory Lane shows up to your swap meet, it has hit the big time, but really it's when California makes the long journey that's the real litmus test!
Chris


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Show and Swap video    Arlington Hts, IL 2014*

Video from the Swap and Show

Here's the link. 

http://youtu.be/5QrQ5cnZ8xY



Thanks to Peter Szabo for filming the video.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 19, 2014)

*Any chance*

Thanks for posting the video.
Any chance we can still shots from the video on the Cabe of the winning bikes?


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 19, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Thanks for posting the video.
> Any chance we can still shots from the video on the Cabe of the winning bikes?




Sure Wes.  I'll get those posted in the next few days.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome video. I love that psychedelic bike with the weird suspension. I don't know how he got it to bounce but it looked like fun.


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks to Bikeman76 for doing this show again. I had a great time.


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Awesome video. I love that psychedelic bike with the weird suspension. I don't know how he got it to bounce but it looked like fun.




Yes it was pretty cool. It's a clown bike. The wheels were built with the hubs off center. Then you just ride it like a regular bike and it bounces. Same concept on the Ingo.
If fact that was Jim " The Ingo Man"


----------



## chitown (Aug 20, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Awesome video. I love that psychedelic bike with the weird suspension. I don't know how he got it to bounce but it looked like fun.




The clown bike rocked it! Off center hubs is the trick.

Thanks Joe for another great event!


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 22, 2014)

*2014 Arlington Hts Show Bike Winners*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 22, 2014)

*2014 Arlington Hts Show Bike Winners part2*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 22, 2014)

*2014 Arlington Hts Show Bike Winners part3*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 22, 2014)

*2014 Arlington Hts Swap pics*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 22, 2014)

*2014 Arlington Hts Swap pics part2*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for pics
and a great meet and show.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2014)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 25, 2014)

*We had a good time .... Great show & weather was better than in California ....*



bikeman76 said:


> Thanks to all the Cabers who came out to make our 10th annual show and swap a great success ! We had swappers from Illinois, Wisconsin, Indiana, Iowa and even 2 Cyclone Coasters from California. It was great to meet you Bob and Frank !
> The show bikes were fantastic again this year and everyone had a great time.
> If anyone has photos please post them. I will have some posted soon.
> Joe




Joe 

Great meeting you Joe & seeing all the great bicycles at the show & swapmeet there in Chicago - where you never know what shows up - Bob & I had a great time meeting up with fellow cabers - old friends & new friends - That's what these shows swapmeets & events are all about - I picked up a couple small items & some t-shirts - put a couple of faces to names & had a great time in the area with weather less humid than Southern California ... I too took some pictures of the adventure that I need to upload & post .. good seeing everyone ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------

